# BF BC2 Patch v522174



## Pixelplanet (16. März 2010)

Moin zusammen

wie dem EA Forum zu entnehmen ist kommt heute ein neuer Patch für BC2 raus

dieser sollte eigentlich schon Gestern erscheinen wurde aber aufgrund von Problemen mit Abstürzen auf heute verschoben

hier noch das changelog



> Single Player -
> Fixed: Graphical issues on some systems on SP_03 (at start and when displaying background mountains at “Up river”)
> Fixed: Character voice issue during cut scenes in SP_03b (only affected Spanish)
> Fixed: Hang when killed using TOW Launchers in SP_05
> ...




Quelle: New Patch v522174 *UPDATE* - Electronic Arts UK Community


und Jetzt noch meine Persönliche meinung dazu

Ich muss sagen beim Lesen des changelogs war ich sehr enttäuscht nichts aber auch wirklich garnichts das ich als wichtig ansehen würde wie da wären z.b. die grundlosen crashs, disconnects, allgemeine stabilität wurden gefixt

statt dessen wird schon kosmetik betrieben obwohl das game nichtmal Stabil läuft

ob das jemals nochmal was wird mit EA ?


----------



## hempsmoker (16. März 2010)

DICE arbeitet an dem Patch, nich EA . 

Warten wir erstmal ab, wie das Spiel danach läuft.


----------



## kuer (16. März 2010)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> DICE arbeitet an dem Patch, nich EA .
> 
> Warten wir erstmal ab, wie das Spiel danach läuft.


 

Kann dir nur zustimen . Desweiteren sollte man abwarten, in wie weit die Fixes vieleicht mit den B2D Crashes zu tun haben. Nicht vorher schon mekern.


----------



## Fl_o (16. März 2010)

hmm ich hoffe mal das Game tud sich Auto updaten, auf Manuelle Updates hab ich grad keinen Bock dank PunkBuster


----------



## oetzi (16. März 2010)

Läuft das Update nicht sowieso automatisch ab?
War doch bai der Installation auch der Fall...


----------



## Fl_o (16. März 2010)

Man weiß ja nie normal sollte Punkbuster sich ja auch Auto Updaten oder ?


----------



## hempsmoker (16. März 2010)

Jo tut es. Und falls doch nicht -> einfach in den BFBC2 Ordner gehen und den Updater starten. Dann kannste sicher sein, dass alles klappt.


----------



## oetzi (16. März 2010)

Ich bin gespannt...
Also ab jetzt mal alle 45 min das Spiel neu starten und schauen was passiert.


----------



## Pixelplanet (16. März 2010)

bei punkbuster leider nicht

nicht umsonst gabe es z.b. bei bf2142 ständig punkbuster probleme weil es eben nicht automatisch geupdated hat und auch der updater selbst ziemliches versagen ist 

am ende lief es immer darauf hinaus das ich pb erneut von der pb homepage geladen hab


----------



## Kami84 (16. März 2010)

Hauptsache es wird endlich mal angenehm Spielbar.... naja da läuft modern Warfare wesentlich besser.


----------



## Singler (16. März 2010)

solange BFBC2 kein Auto-Balancing beinhaltet, bleibt das Game superfrustig.


----------



## Pixelplanet (16. März 2010)

naja da muss man sagen solange das nicht funktionier bleibt die verantwortung fürs balancing bei den Server admins

viel schlimmer finde ich momentan das EA keine weiteren Server raus gibt ich will endlich meinen Server haben 

da findet man schon nen Super anbieter und dann sowas...


----------



## alm0st (16. März 2010)

Seit dem letzten Server Patch läuft das Spiel eigentlich ganz gut. Nur die ewigen Grafikbugs nerven noch...


----------



## Amigo (16. März 2010)

Finde auch es gibt im Grunde keine Probs. 
Hatte selbst in der Beta "nur" 3-4 B2D, in der Full einen einzigen... 

Was mich nervt, daß die Suchoptinen im Serverbrowser nicht gespeichert werden, jedesmal alles neu anklicken...


----------



## DarkMo (16. März 2010)

gibt aber auch andere "kaliber". ich konnt in der beta teils ne woche lang nicht einmal spielen weil ich sofort aufm desktop gelandet war und im sammelthread finden sich auch nen paar dieser sorte ein. das is so, als würde sich ein reicher hinstellen und behaupten, weil er reich sei, gäbe es keine armut auf der welt ^^


----------



## DesGrauens (16. März 2010)

der patch ist raus

ich ziehe ihn mir grad. mal schauen ob die abstürze weniger werden.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. März 2010)

Mit rund 340MB wieder ein echtes Schwergewicht 

Gerade fertig geladen....


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (16. März 2010)

auch gerade am saugen 

mal schauen, ob sich da was verbessert 


ot: gestern hat ingame der kill counter ab 25 kills aufgehört zu zählen 
is das serverbedingt gewesen ???


----------



## LOGIC (16. März 2010)

Bei BF2 hat sich PB geupdated wenn man auf ein server gejoint ist. Die updates hat es einfach gezogen. Aber wenn man zulange nicht mehr online war sind es zu viele sachen = kick.


----------



## PontifexM (16. März 2010)

Kami84 schrieb:


> Hauptsache es wird endlich mal angenehm Spielbar.... naja da läuft modern Warfare wesentlich besser.


 
dann schlag ich vor ,spiel MW weiter.

ich hingegen bin vom patch erfreut ,schön wie nun der ingame brwoser funktioniert.


----------



## Mindfuck (16. März 2010)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> naja da muss man sagen solange das nicht funktionier bleibt die verantwortung fürs balancing bei den Server admins
> 
> viel schlimmer finde ich momentan das EA keine weiteren Server raus gibt ich will endlich meinen Server haben
> 
> da findet man schon nen Super anbieter und dann sowas...




Ich hab Adminrechte auf nem Server und es gibt leider keine Möglichkeit Spieler zu switchen...das tool ist noch nicht ausgereift! 

Zu den Problemen: Hatte bis heute kein B2D.


----------



## Oneill (16. März 2010)

ich hatte in einer Stunde 3 C2D, und den subjekitven Eindruck das es langsamer läuft.
System:
WinVista64
Q6600
4 GB 800er Ram
ATI 4890 Vampor X
Creativ X-Fi Sound


----------



## PontifexM (16. März 2010)

eventuell schlechter server erwischt oder war das beim stammserver ?


----------



## Kami84 (16. März 2010)

So dann wollen wir mal sehen was der neue patch so bringt...


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (17. März 2010)

Nix wirklich sinnvolles, bis auf das auch die Japaner nun den Ingame Ticker gescheit lesen können. 

Friendlist tuts immer noch nicht richtig, Serverbrowser ist immer noch ne Katastrophe... hm :-/ B2D hatte ich so oft nicht das es mich übermäßig aufregen würde...

Mal sehen wann da noch was kommt, die Performance ist ja bei einigen auch nicht so doll


----------



## hempsmoker (17. März 2010)

Also der Serverbrowser funktioniert bei mir jetzt 1a. Vor allem sucht er nicht gleich wenn man rein geht. So kann man vorher schon gemütlich die Filter setzen.


----------



## Taitan (17. März 2010)

wo kann man eigentlich sehen, welche version von bc2 man hat?


----------



## hempsmoker (17. März 2010)

Starte den Updater (im BFBC2 Verzeichnis), dann sollte es dastehen.


----------



## Taitan (17. März 2010)

achso: ich benutze die steam version.


----------



## alf3181 (17. März 2010)

Seit den letzten Patch beendet sich BF:BC2 mit nen Crash zum Desktop beim SP Spiel, toll hatte gehoft die Fehler werden dur den Patch weniger und nicht mehr


----------



## MARIIIO (17. März 2010)

Bei mir läuft alles seit dem ersten tag, und auc mit dem neuesten patch gibts keine probleme. Finde es gut, dass nun schon der zweite patch da ist! Gibt aber noch ein bischen was, was mich stört.
Wundert mich immer wieder, dass manch große probleme erst recht spät gepatcht werden...

Alles in allem:Kompliment an DICE, meiner ansicht nach ein rundum gelungenes spiel


----------



## alf3181 (17. März 2010)

Lol bist dann ja der erste ^^, weil bei 4freunden die das game haben geht alles, nur singelplayer geht ebend überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## ALDI Nord (18. März 2010)

Vielleicht sollte erwähnt werden, dass der Securom DRM von der Steam version entfernt wird. Klick mich


----------



## LOGIC (19. März 2010)

ALDI Nord schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte erwähnt werden, dass der Securom DRM von der Steam version entfernt wird. Klick mich


 
Der wurde in allen Versionen entfernt.


----------

